
Ask HN: Anyone else getting frequent DNS resolve errors on the web lately? - Mahn
Not a tech support question, just curious if others are seeing this. It seems that lately every 1 out of 5 or 10 requests fails due to a &quot;DNS server address error&quot; according to Chrome. I thought it may have something to do with my setup or connection but I&#x27;m hearing from other people at different locations experiencing the same.<p>I&#x27;m starting to think that Cloudflare could be the root cause, and since so many sites depend on it a lot of the web suffers from it. Thoughts?
======
Joyfield
Well. Check if the auth DNS of said failed domains are served by Cloudflare
DNS. And then we go from there.

------
snug
Or it could be your DNS resolver. Try changing it to googles 8.8.8.8 and
8.8.4.4

